# Delete



## boricuaboi (Jul 29, 2007)

how do u delete a thread you started


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2007)

boricuaboi said:


> how do u delete a thread you started



what thread? why?


----------



## boricuaboi (Jul 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> what thread? why?


 i double posted the same thread its called grow organics. but i want to give u props u grow some good stuff hope to walk n yah footsteps 1day


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2007)

boricuaboi said:


> i double posted the same thread its called grow organics. but i want to give u props u grow some good stuff hope to walk n yah footsteps 1day



thank you my friend. i appreciate the compliment. 

i deleted the one that had 0 replies. i left the other alone.


----------



## boricuaboi (Jul 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> thank you my friend. i appreciate the compliment.
> 
> i deleted the one that had 0 replies. i left the other alone.


thany you and ur welcome i want that one with the red leaves that and white widow would make some cute ass baby girls and boys


----------

